# Cycling in Southern California



## toby99 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi.

I'm from Germany and I consider to take part in an exchange to USA. 
Some people told that the best addresses for cyclist are Colorado, California and Oregon and than i've found this board on the internet, so are there many/any cyclists in California and also Races, cause i do them, too. Which are the best places (cities) for cycling?
Thanks for helping me
greets
toby 

PS. I'll post this allso in the corresponding subboards


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Unfortunately*

Greeting Toby.
Unfortunately it's almost the end of racing season here in Southern California. There's a lot of good riding, like Bruce Springsteen once sang, "down Sandy Eggo way", but most of the races are in the LA area. Sigh.


----------

